# 2019 Model 3 LR vs 2021 Model 3 performance



## vadermanion (Jan 3, 2020)

I currently have a 2019 Model 3 LR RWD. I've always wondered if I should have gone with the dual motor but haven't really had any issues. With the used car market still hopping, I've started to think about trading in and picking up a 2021 Model 3 Performance. With the range improvements and efficiencies I wouldn't actually lose any range and would gain a bit beyond just having a newer car. Here's what I have though of so far. What am I missing or what would be a disadvantage?

Improvements:

Performance
More warranty
New battery
Updated console
Power trunk
Heat pump

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Not sure that it is clear whether the new heat pump is an advantage or not. This might also depend on the climate you live in.
I have a 2018, and I wish I would’ve got the performance for the track mode. With that said I have not seen many postings of any advantage of having track mode or any cool even gimmicks it gives you.

I do believe the 2022 Performance 3 should have the following:

power frunk
track mode 2
better sound insulation
performance stereo upgrade
performance seats
yolk steering wheel
additional display in front of steering wheel
Active spoiler
two-door coupe model
Side and front affects
Air suspension (not only for track, but basic high clearance off roading to get to the campsite)
side mirror displays
4860 performance battery
The performance model should Resolve with a specific range to provide optimal weight/range/performance
performance 80 amp level 2 charging
sport luxury moto Conte interior and ambient lighting
Total performance mission based HMI interface screen - exclusive to the performance model
Performance supercharger priority
performance custom tailored playlists
performance training videos while charging
performance connectivity- Real time connectivity with you and the other performance model owners measuring performance.
And it doesn’t have to be a Y to have a hatchback


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

vadermanion said:


> Here's what I have though of so far. What am I missing or what would be a disadvantage?


Heated steering wheel and double pain windows are 2 positives that jumped out at me. Obviously AWD too.

Disadvantage is higher Wh/mile for the performance vs RWD.

Don't know if yours has the pedestrian warning system. Getting that could either be viewed as a plus or minus.

Don't know if you would be changing wheel size, which could also be viewed as either advantage or disadvantage.

I have toyed with inverted thinking of yours… that I could trade in my 2018 LR AWD for new SR+ for essentially no cost. In the end don't want to give up my AWD, but I did actively contemplate it.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Madmolecule said:


> Not sure that it is clear whether the new heat pump is an advantage or not. This might also depend on the climate you live in.
> I have a 2018, and I wish I would've got the performance for the track mode. With that said I have not seen many postings of any advantage of having track mode or any cool even gimmicks it gives you.
> 
> I do believe the 2022 Performance 3 should have the following:
> ...


Tried track mode ONCE on a public road and scared me enough to never do that again. I will say, that it was pretty bad ass to be able to drift my M3P.

I mean, if you live by a track, I can see the lure of it, but odds are it's pretty useless for a majority of owners.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

You do loose radar with a new model vs the 2018. But they might turn it off anyway and just use TeslaVision even if the car has the radar.


----------



## vadermanion (Jan 3, 2020)

Madmolecule said:


> 2022 Performance 3


Any clue on timing on that? I was thinking this would be something I'd do in the next couple months, not next year.



Bigriver said:


> Heated steering wheel and double pain windows


Thanks! I forgot about those



GeoJohn23 said:


> You do loose radar with a new model vs the 2018. But they might turn it off anyway and just use TeslaVision even if the car has the radar


I had the impression that's happening anyway


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Timing, no idea. I just think Tesla will continue to differentiate their models for the value proposition. The Y should not just be the improved model 3. The model 3 I feel is ripe for a redesign, and a performance coupe is a natural. I also think they will evolve from FSD to driver assist with the AI, which is simply more display interfaces. Total of six interfaces, two sideview blind spot, driver dashboard, Main widescreen display, Passenger Display (wireless detachable) also for tailgating, and the new headliner/front windshield bar display to replace the rearview mirror. They also really need to take advantage of the quiet EV with a performance sound system. Maybe modular with easy 3rd party upgrades to pimp the sound. I also think the market is finally getting used to no grill. I love BMW and others still trying to incorporate their iconic grill. That makes as much since as an iconic model A hand crank in the front. It is time for a radical nosecone redesign.

Lithium ion 12v battery - I think they already switched over
starlink performance connectivity
performance ambient lighting
optional $10,000 Tesla bot. It will be a track mode drone however, not that silly humanoid they showed off on AI day.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Madmolecule said:


> Timing, no idea. I just think Tesla will continue to differentiate their models for the value proposition. The Y should not just be the improved model 3. The model 3 I feel is ripe for a redesign, and a performance coupe is a natural. I also think they will evolve from FSD to driver assist with the AI, which is simply more display interfaces. Total of six interfaces, two sideview blind spot, driver dashboard, Main widescreen display, Passenger Display (wireless detachable) also for tailgating, and the new headliner/front windshield bar display to replace the rearview mirror. They also really need to take advantage of the quiet EV with a performance sound system. Maybe modular with easy 3rd party upgrades to pimp the sound. I also think the market is finally getting used to no grill. I love BMW and others still trying to incorporate their iconic grill. That makes as much since as an iconic model A hand crank in the front. It is time for a radical nosecone redesign.
> 
> Lithium ion 12v battery - I think they already switched over
> starlink performance connectivity
> ...


Don't see how taking out 2 doors would improve the value proposition of the 3. Same with all the other items you noted. The beauty of the 3/Y (and now S/X) is the simplicity of the layout. Less is more.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

If the cars can actually drive then you need more displays, for entertainment, if they can’t take the driving responsibility then it needs to become augmented reality for driver enhancement.. I don’t see how making the bar above the window active with Clutter anything up. Even if it’s used just for music and allow the big screen for navigation, and the Dashboard screen for auto pilot. Passenger screen for fun. I would just like good Blindspot detection. If it could be done without active displays OK. Again I think the current design was with the assumption that we have Robotaxis by now.

as far as the backseat goes, the entire ****pit capsule could utilize the space better, and possibly have a redesign aspect. I’m still thinking of a performance coupe, where are the backseat could be used for the cooler, ,A purse, And the performance stereo.
You typically don’t need a place for the baby seat at the track.

I still will probably purchase the four-door grandpa edition. I just hope they come up with something between the luxury land yacht model S, and the out of reach roadster.

There’s not much tuning they can do with the performance, it is already unbelievable, so I think styling and enjoyment is where the improvements will be the value prop.

touchscreens are extremely cheap and reliable. If they only had a powerful computer that could drive such a thing that didn’t have all these cycles eaten up by catquest


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

vadermanion said:


> Any clue on timing on that? I was thinking this would be something I'd do in the next couple months, not next year.


If you're looking to do something soon, I wouldn't lose any sleep over what might be coming in 2022. I think when @Madmolecule listed the features that "should" be coming in 2022, it was a statement based upon personal opinion and speculation, not any announcements or leaks of the actual upcoming feature set. I may be wrong, but I think it's actually possible that the 2022 Model 3 Performance could have none of these features.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> I think it's actually possible that the 2022 Model 3 Performance could have none of these features.


I think it's likely that the 2022 Model 3 Performance will have none of the features @Madmolecule listed. Tesla has their hands full with lots of projects. I don't think model 3 redesign is anywhere in the pipeline. There will continue to be small, incremental changes, nothing major anytime soon.

Also, we are probably very close to the start of the 2022 model year numbering, as Tesla has started changing the year in the Fall rather than the calendar year. Anyone who places an order now is likely to get a "2022."



Madmolecule said:


> I just think Tesla will continue to differentiate their models for the value proposition. The Y should not just be the improved model 3.


I think the 3/Y will stay extremely similar just like the S/X have. You get a sportier sedan option or a larger, more practical family option.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Tesla has practically sold out of every vehicle they sell for the year. The only changes they'll be making is to either REMOVE something (ie radar, passenger lumbar) that they think isn't necessary, or tweak the manufacturing process to save on costs. They have no reason to change anything.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

By 2022 The competition will easily be able to produce a strong competitor to the model 3 and Y. The competition knows how to manufacture. Albiet, without a gigapress, but that still is only a game changer on PowerPoint. Tesla needs to make these changes for survival. Also a lot of the design of the original model three was for autonomous driving. I feel that is a total failure. Because of this the car needs to be redesigned for driver assistance. Connecting an electric motor to a battery is not the greatest technical accomplishment. Tesla was the first company with the balls to do it and they change the market. That buys them nothing in the future. They are way ahead on the charging network. But I think the infrastructure program will help close that gap in the US. I am very tired of YouTube game changing videos about Tesla. They have not change the game in a while, everything I have proposed requires very little technical development and actually more design. AI might be great But it sucks at writing music and creating art. Some game changing needs to be left to humans. The logic pains me as it sounds very similar to traditional car manufacturers stating there is no need to change because their product is already amazing. You must cannibalize your product for survival

If Tesla has an advantage on manufacturing, I’m not sure teaching the Chinese how to build a manufacturing facility will be the smartest long-term plan for Tesla. The Chinese know how to manufacture and now all their questions have been answered. It might prove a smart is trying to teach the Germans how to build a manufacturing facility. Elon still have some tough lessons in Germany to come. The advantage tesla has is Engineering and creativity intellectual property to back up Elon’s ideas. It was very clear on a AI day where are Elon was begging for humans to come build robots. Apple knows AI does not build phones or write apps, They can only do the repetitive things that humans have mastered. And yes I know AI’s potential, they are a long way from reaching it. Machine learning is just that, big data is just that. There is still a lot to figure out. Big information and big knowledge is still a ways off


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> By 2022 The competition will easily be able to produce a strong competitor to the model 3 and Y.


You realize that's only four months away, right?

The Mach-E seems to be the "best of the rest", but it still doesn't match a Model Y on range, efficiency, DC fast charging rate, and most importantly, the supercharging network.

There won't be any _strong_ competitors to the 3 or Y for another five years - at best. Tesla will continue to sell every vehicle they manufacture without advertising.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

The odds of other manufacturers creating a viable competitor to the 3/Y in the next 2 years is about as sure as FSD coming out in the next 2 weeks 😂


----------

